# The Next Fly Swap.



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

GG and PS...I dig the idea too...

voted for Redfish...since we don't have Bones up here, and the Tarpon are shy on the fly...better chance of Redfish or Trout for me


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> GG and PS...I dig the idea too...
> 
> voted for Redfish...since we don't have Bones up here, and the Tarpon are shy on the fly...better chance of Redfish or Trout for me



I'm sure a redfish will eat a bonefish fly.
Not so sure about the other way.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Snoook!


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

I modified the poll, I felt it would be better for us to stick to patterns that work in this country(Keys/Biscayne Bonefish are known for eating bigger offering than say Belize, Bahamas, etc) ... ;D


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm in for a Bonefish fly as fly of choice.


----------



## vise_master (Jun 9, 2010)

hey i am new to this forum and would love to participate in your fly swap i voted for poon flies


----------



## bsfl (Jul 30, 2009)

i voted for snook, cuz it will be beach fishing paradise soon


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

with 18 votes in I doubt we'll see a lead change! But, as many if not all of us know, patterns are often useful for multiple species so don't fret, we'll get to them all eventually! I am thinking next swap will have a mid August deadline. We'll all be in the peak of summer time fishing fun and there won't be much wind so we'll have a use for all these critters we've been tying and swapping.


----------



## vise_master (Jun 9, 2010)

does anybody know when the we will find out how many flies and the deadline i am ready


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

> does anybody know when the we will find out how many flies and the deadline i am ready





> I'll leave the poll open until I receive my box from this swap. Then we can pick a due date for the next one.


Check out this thread one the current swap..
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1270816763

I am guessing most of us will have received our assortments by the 19th of this month. I'll close the poll; then we'll tally up a roster(not everyone gets on the forum daily, have to leave it open for at least 2 weeks).

In the mean time, I'll go ahead and throw the 4th of August out there as the due date for the next swap. I guess I'll volunteer as Swap Master for this next one.

Can I have a second on the above mentioned motions?


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

2nd Brother GG ;D


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Was just checking to see the status of the next fly swap. Considering it looks like it'll be a redfish pattern, I'll sign up with a Flats Bunny.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

This topic is closed, please click the link to follow the swap that it spawned.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1278045330/0#0


----------

